# what was your chihuahua's breeders name?



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i was just chatting about breeders and was wondering if anyone on here got their babies from the same breeders so i thought id start this thread 

SO WHAT WAS YOUR FURBABIES BREEDERS NAME??? :thumbup:


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Ohhh forgot to add mine lol

i got zac from Carol Willis in ayr scotland - KC name he's familiar family
and honey was from Shirley Davies Struthers kennels kilmarnock scotland - KC name honeymist close to love


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Lillie is Nellshah Sable Surprise
Pepi is Gates Blue Magic
Bindii is Arana Ebony N Ivory
& little Holle is Cheekychi Must B N Angel


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> Ohhh forgot to add mine lol
> 
> i got zac from Carol Willis in ayr scotland - KC name he's familiar family
> and honey was from Shirley Davies Struthers kennels kilmarnock scotland - KC name honeymist close to love


Don't know either of those names or the affixes, is honeymist an affix or just Honey's name?


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Linipi Chihuahuas said:


> Lillie is Nellshah Sable Surprise
> Pepi is Gates Blue Magic
> Bindii is Arana Ebony N Ivory
> & little Holle is Cheekychi Must B N Angel



I know the cheeychi affix! LOL


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I bred most of mine so they have the Parkbow affix.... I do have 1 which I bought in - She was Stanghurst which is a breeder from the Midlands....oh I have another one - Garlouchi - which is another one from the Midlands.....strange considering I live no where near the midlands LOL


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

jesshan said:


> Don't know either of those names or the affixes, is honeymist an affix or just Honey's name?


IM NOT TO SURE ABOUT ZACS BREEDER I GOT HER FROM THE KENNEL CLUB WEBSITE I DONT KNOW IF YOU CAN REMEMBER THE POST I STARTED A WHILE BACK ABOUT THE PROB I HAD WITH HER LOL SAY NO MORE

HONEYS WAS A LOT BETTER SHE SHOWS BEDLINGTON TERRIERS MORE IM SURE HONEYMIST IS HER PREFIX
http://www.honeymist.com/index.htm


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

jesshan said:


> i bred most of mine so they have the parkbow affix.... I do have 1 which i bought in - she was stanghurst which is a breeder from the midlands....oh i have another one - garlouchi - which is another one from the midlands.....strange considering i live no where near the midlands lol


denise i ment to ask you i finally got zacs papers sorted 
his father is copymear keiren mother is ormestex carrie do you know of them

honeys is father santacasa littlest hobo at honeymist mother dolphin dancer


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> IM NOT TO SURE ABOUT ZACS BREEDER I GOT HER FROM THE KENNEL CLUB WEBSITE I DONT KNOW IF YOU CAN REMEMBER THE POST I STARTED A WHILE BACK ABOUT THE PROB I HAD WITH HER LOL SAY NO MORE
> 
> HONEYS WAS A LOT BETTER SHE SHOWS BEDLINGTON TERRIERS MORE IM SURE HONEYMIST IS HER PREFIX
> http://www.honeymist.com/index.htm


Oh yes I remember the problems now. Ah that is why I didn't know Honey's affix another group. LOL.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> denise i ment to ask you i finally got zacs papers sorted
> his father is copymear keiren mother is ormestex carrie do you know of them
> 
> honeys is father santacasa littlest hobo at honeymist mother dolphin dancer


denise dont know if you missed this was just wondering if you knew of any these x


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> denise dont know if you missed this was just wondering if you knew of any these x


I'm coming... LOL, I had to go out to the cash and carry for the pub! 

I don't know the specific dogs but yes I know both copymear AND omestex kennels. They are both exhibitor/judges from the Midlands....(what is it with me and the midlands! LOL)

When I judged in Ireland recently, I gave a copymear bred puppy the CC. The omestex ones are really nice but I always seem to associate her more with long coats than smooth but she does have smooths as well. She judged East of England and gave my Brad BPIB. She was the lady who had a few chihuahuas stolen a couple of years ago.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

jesshan said:


> I'm coming... LOL, I had to go out to the cash and carry for the pub!
> 
> I don't know the specific dogs but yes I know both copymear AND omestex kennels. They are both exhibitor/judges from the Midlands....(what is it with me and the midlands! LOL)
> 
> When I judged in Ireland recently, I gave a copymear bred puppy the CC. The omestex ones are really nice but I always seem to associate her more with long coats than smooth but she does have smooths as well. She judged East of England and gave my Brad BPIB. She was the lady who had a few chihuahuas stolen a couple of years ago.


lol the midlands again do they have good chis in the midlands lol
ohhh thats a shame she got some of her dogs stolen i would be devastated if that happend to any my 2 awwww
so do you think zacs breeding is ok then 
you are too good with your knowledge of chi's denise lol
my new chi advisor he he he 
xxx mandy


----------



## giff (Mar 7, 2009)

> honeys is father santacasa littlest hobo at honeymist


Santacasa - that was a woman in Largs who used to breed/show but she gave it up a couple of years back.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

giff said:


> Santacasa - that was a woman in Largs who used to breed/show but she gave it up a couple of years back.


ahhhh thanks for the info giff xxx


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Mine is Hi-C chihuahuas her name is Sandra Clark


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

giff said:


> Santacasa - that was a woman in Largs who used to breed/show but she gave it up a couple of years back.



Don't know the affix but she advertises that she has longs, smooths and staffies! I would have thought if she had been in the ring a while ago I would ahve heard of her. I go to SKC and Chihuahua Club of Scotland and have occasionally judged up there too.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I got Tilly and Pearl from Ashlyn's Chihuahuas in middle Georgia.

Here's her website: http://www.ashlynchihuahuas.net/aboutus.html


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

unchienne said:


> I got Tilly and Pearl from Ashlyn's Chihuahuas in middle Georgia.
> 
> Here's her website: http://www.ashlynchihuahuas.net/aboutus.html


My friend got to chis from her.And they are very cute little chis.Just like yours.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

FBRaRrN said:


> My friend got to chis from her.And they are very cute little chis.Just like yours.



Oh, if your friend has some pictures she could post, I'd love to see them. I just love browsing through Jody's "Memories" pages and seeing all of Tilly and Pearl's "brothers" and "sisters."


----------

